# Pymatunig



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

Looking for a report on ice conditions. Thank you in advance of any information 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ubermed74 (Nov 9, 2021)

6-8 inches... South end


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I confirm what ubermed said. Was there yesterday. Walk back to the car was a workout after all the snow fell. It was glare ice first thing in the morning.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

I went out of Jamestown, in the morning and I had about 9 inches, 6" of clear and 3" of white.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Plenty of good ice. About 2-3 inches of snow at Jamestown end of lake. Caught around 20 gills and one 13 1/2 inch perch. 11 Am they completely shut down. Go lite if your going exploring. Got a good work out this morning dragging all my stuff across the lake.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I was thinking of going Wednesday but lack proper boots. I would've gotten wet. Now at least for mosquito it sounds better for ice skates 😆


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Pymatuning is slick too. There’s 16 inches of ice where I fished last Friday. Panfish bite was good in 20ft.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

chaunc said:


> Pymatuning is slick too. There’s 16 inches of ice where I fished last Friday. Panfish bite was good in 20ft.


Thanks. I will have to see where I go, if I go. Been hard having no employees that want to work. Might just go somewhere off ohio state park. Hope my auger blades are good enough.


----------



## swine (Jan 13, 2007)

Made the journey out there today and did not do very good. Got a few nice perch and that was it. South of the causeway.


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Slowwwww yesterday off the ohio SP with evening bite being nonexistent, 15 keepers, maybe 20 fish total. Bite was incredibly light, barely could detect it with a spring bobber.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Fished it Sunday morning out of Jamestown state park, also very slow. Fished from 7:30-12:30. Handful of small perch, one nice crappie and one small walleye between the two of us. Only 1 out of my 3 trips there this year were good.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

The fish are biting funny this year, years past if you were on the bottom you had fish. This year the majority of the fish that I have caught have been light biters and up 2-3 feet off the bottom. Haven’t been skunked yet this year, I only fish about 3 hours a day in the morning. 4-5 days a week depending upon The weather.

I found that be getting away from the tent cities you will do better. Plus it’s nice to see no holes where your fishing. Less pressured fish seem to bite more constantly. In the first part of the season those tent cities are ok but later in the season the fish are so hammered in that area that bites are hard to come by.


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

I agree that the pressured spots don't produce the numbers the unpressured spots have. Fished yesterday and got some decent fish, but nothing like the spots b4 they turn into shanty town.


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how the ice and shorelines held up? Plan on fishing this weekend.


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

I was out yesterday and shore ice was melting about a foot out...spudded the edge from on the ice and a few good wacks punched through about 3' out from shore...ice is still 10+" on the main lake.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

There was a tournament there this morning. I’m trying to find the video of the weigh in now.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

It’s on their Facebook page but won’t let me copy it for here. Western Pa icefishing series.


----------

